# Please respond with honest experiences with the usage of a TSUNAMI trophy rod



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Too much contrast to mention between my 15 foot daiwa eliminator graphite telephone pole, and my replacement (because I am not superman anymore, nor do I use any enhancement aids for energy) of a TSUNAMI TROPHY SURF ROD 11 FOOTER, and no it isnt rated for throwing four pound bricks, but only says it is rated between 2-6 oz leads. Has anyone owned, or seen anyone attempt (whether they were in thier right mind or not) to throw anymore than what it was rated. I do not get a pension, nor do I have anyone else support me, and I am a student (graduate) which supports my needs, so there is no ludicrous act of 'just go buy a TICA, or ST. CROIX, because some have it like that. I need anyone that has a logical call on a TSUNAMI, and WILL IT BE ABLE TO HANDLE those knuckleheaded cow nose rays without fear of snap goes the rod. Thank you for your time reading this, and for payment, you will be granted by grace a fish of your life-times dream soon.:redface:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well it's like with MOST factory made rods, they are over rated IMHO. The "SWEET" spot on that rod should be about 4oz.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*It will handle the rays fine but 4 is the sweet spot*

people forget to add in the rig and bait into the mix.. That counts against the weight limit. I know many folks that can take a factory tica 4-12 oz rod and break it with an eight ounce weight. Just on the cast.. Heck a friend of mine can do it to a 150 lami with an 8 ounce weight. Never go over the Factory rating, it will just cause problems.. If ya want to get more out of the rod take a few inch's off the tip, it will make it more stout.. JAM


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Thank you JAM for your time and selflessness in answering a post for me. I aask pretty detailed and direct posts, and leaves nothing for the imagination, and when it comes to the integrity and assurance of the quality within the TSUNAMI, it is best that I know that another has true experience, and not opinionated views on the issue, for this is not only about the rod, but the economic feasibility, and cost that one spends in order to go fishing, and even though I was accustomed to my 15 foot flagpole (daiwa 15 foot composite), when I go downgrade to a thinner rod, I just dont want to launch it as if it were a 15 footer. Thank you.


----------

